# kittens- Hey Deda- [email protected]@k here!



## Tabitha (Jun 3, 2010)

8 weeks old and we can not bare to give them away...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deda (Jun 3, 2010)

Delilah is so cute!

I'm going to have to *work* on Kevin...


----------



## April (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, so very cute.  Thank goodness we are (a) too far away (b) across the 49th parallel (c) banned from having any more kitties.

I love kitties, but we have four now and a house the size of a doll house.

Best of luck finding these babies a great home.

Regards,


----------



## emilaid (Jun 4, 2010)

a bucket full of kitties - soooooo cute!!


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2010)

Awwww, they are gorgeous Tabitha!


----------



## Healinya (Jun 4, 2010)

Awe... I checked the other thread the other day curious if you had new pics up lol. They are so cute.


----------



## ewenique (Jun 4, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh I love torties, had a female and she was just the most knowing cat I had ever had


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 5, 2010)

Look at those cute little babies!!  I  love kitties.   I have 4 cats, all rescues except for one.  I love them dearly.  

Cute pic in the bucket.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 6, 2010)

cute, i would take that orange one in a flat minute, im getting one in the fall, after we quit going out of town.


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2010)

And I would take the Tuxedo cat in a second....except for the fact that i am banned from having any more.  My crew of four are all tuxedos.  I keep coming back to this pictures to look at the kitties.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2010)

The kittens: 2 tuxcedos, 2 calicos & the orange male. I want to keep the tuxcedo cat in the picture. I call her blackie the sweet. We will probably keep which ever one gets picked last. we hope they go in pairs & that would leave 1, plus the mama, plus our 4 makes 6. That's too many I know. I would keep them all but it's expensive & stinky. I have to scopp litter boxes all day long as it is!


----------



## Deda (Jun 7, 2010)

the orange was was supposed to be a little girl. 
her name was going to be Delilah.
it's really just too sad.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, but he is not a girl, he is a boy and his name is Milo Otis Clementine.

If you want to adopt him yo may name him Delilah, I am sure he would love you.


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

The one in the bucket looks like it is wearing a monocle.  Like mr. peanut.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2010)

miaow said:
			
		

> The one in the bucket looks like it is wearing a monocle.  Like mr. peanut.



Yes, that is what I thought too!


----------



## miaow (Jul 2, 2010)

my little demonoid





she's a bitey mouth on 4 legs




but how can you not love that face?


----------

